#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] 死氣犬!?(爆誤

## tsuki.白

這純粹只是一時興起的惡搞~~(被衆獸拖走

我承認最近有點家教中毒XDD

那個阿...

    家教是一部卡通拉=3=    
    


這是以廢柴綱爲原型搞出來的~
10代首領覺醒後變帥更多了阿阿////

處理的確實很混...(我根本不懂無邊上色拉QAQ
好吧請各位多多提出意見~~~

----------


## 小黑貓

喔喔!!這不是家庭教師嗎??
因該是吧!!~~~
時時覺得火焰可以大一點- -++
其他部分貓貓覺得畫的很好喔~~^^

----------


## 卡普貓

以阿綱為原形?....[盯]
這也太帥了吧![雖然阿綱抱怨彈模式很帥]
真是帥氣的狼型死氣模式!

----------


## 戌天沃牙

喔喔!死氣犬!!0W0
好帥喔~~XD!
我愛家教阿!!!XDDD(炸)
GJ!=W=+

----------


## SkyKain

這個真的是很神似啊！！
GJ~！
綱本來就很帥啦XDDDD

----------


## tsuki.白

TO B.Cat
火焰大小大概參照了阿綱的模式
(其實是原本畫面塞不下了)(被踹)

TO 卡普貓
眼神是我直搬過來的^^b
毛隨便調了種褐色(阿綱頭發的顔色
還有...其實是犬不是狼哦

TO 戌天沃牙
看來挖出不少家教迷耶XDDD

TO SkyKain
平日的廢柴綱還是魅力不足阿(拖走
成熟之後帥很多呢///

----------


## ≧Squall Beryl≦

眼神超級像阿☆w☆~(閃

整顆頭都有阿綱的氣息存在呢！

不知道獸化版的Ｘ手套會變成怎麼樣呢

----------


## 犬鳴

家教大好呀!!!!

那個眼神很棒呀XDD

阿綱的超死氣模式真的很帥XDD

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

超像～～～＋０＋
最喜歡頭上的火燄了
家教真的很好看呢

----------


## 涼

眼神和火焰畫的十分真實
不過在下沒有看過家教卡通
所以不知道阿綱這個角色 抱歉喔

----------


## 環伐貳閃

超死氣的阿綱真的很帥呢
雖然只是改變眼睛畫法
一整個就是帥到爆

不過小獸比較喜歡山本=W=

回歸正題..
火焰畫的很棒呢
眼睛也有超死氣綱的感覺

但不知怎麼的..
覺得這犬有點"媚"?(汗)

----------


## tsuki.白

感謝幾位的回覆~~
看到這麽多家教迷很開心呢~抱著必死的決心萌家教吧!!(被毆

TO ≧Squall Beryl≦
手套阿...我也想試試看
不過獸人型苦手QQ
(總不能讓獸型戴著吧XD

TO 涼
有空可以去看下~~大推薦哦
阿綱會教懂你如何吐槽的(喂

TO 環伐貳閃
山本的天然呆也很可愛///

而且

    阿綱是受(獸)怎麽可能不媚?(衆:你講夠了沒!!

----------


## 狼嚎

死氣發現=ˇ=@m火焰其實可以更猛烈一點


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    ←一開始就是對家教很有興趣的獸

家教的設定全都很特別啊=ˇ=

一開始的爆點也是一大堆~

到後面幾乎都用那些爆點來延續故事=ˇ=a

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

帥~~

帥到不行XD

眼神很讚阿!!

火焰可以稍微往左邊移一點

可以大一點

很好奇爪套會是什麼樣子(?

----------


## 小紅

喔哇哇哇哇哇哇xDDDDDD!!!

小言犬綱耶ˇˇˇˇ(?)

白白(誰啊)你好讚////// (噴)<<???

那眼神好.....萌/////////////(咦)

要是一般的廢綱~.....不知道獸(受?)樣會甚麼樣子(笑)


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    話說火焰可以大一點+橘一點
顏色像眼睛的那樣子會比較像唷ˇˇ

----------


## Orange

超死氣發現=ˇ=+(炸)
眼睛跟火焰有像到XDD"
死氣火焰可以再稍為擴散一點會更有綱的味道XD

超死氣模式的阿綱很帥+1(炸)


話說那彭哥列初代目的頭髮和眼神跟阿綱一模一樣(汗)
家教的動畫真的很多爆點=ˇ=(茶)

----------

